# Lobster Tail & Pork Roll



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2019)

*Lobster Tail & Pork Roll*


Here’s another one I guess I could call “Surf & Turf”, but I can’t be doing that all the time!!

Well anyway, I had one pair of tails left over from that sale that saw me buying 4 ounce Tails @ $5 a piece.
I also had a couple leftover slices of Pork Roll, so here’s what I did:
I removed all the meat from the two Tails, and cut them into bite-size pieces. 
Then I put them in a container, and coated them with Olive Oil & Old Bay.
After a few hours in the Fridge, I put the tasty Morsels in a pan with a bunch of Butter.
I flipped them around until just done enough.
Then I plated the Buttery Tail Meat, and added a Pork Roll Sammy with Mustard, and a few Pickle Slices to my plate.

This was Awesome Bear Bait !!

Thanks for stopping by,


Bear


A couple of nice little 4 ounce Tails:







The meat from the tails with a coating of Olive Oil & Old Bay:






Into a Buttery Pan & turning White:






A Pork Roll with lots of Mustard, Buttery Lobster Tail Meat, & some Pickle slices:


----------



## tropics (Aug 21, 2019)

Looks good Brother Likes
Richie


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 21, 2019)

bear your killing me!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2019)

tropics said:


> Looks good Brother Likes
> Richie




Thank You Richie!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Aug 21, 2019)

MMMmmmm   Looks good   I could stand some of that about now

Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 21, 2019)

That's a take on surf-n-turf you won't see in many restaurants. Looks good.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> bear your killing me!!




Thank You Jim!!
Appreciate the Like.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 21, 2019)

I would devour that in a heartbeat.


----------



## drdon (Aug 22, 2019)

Yummy looking surf and turf Bear. I'd do the lobster mainly for BossLady but I am a big Pork Roll fan. She usually has the lobster with garlic-butter only. I wonder if the Old Bay would be to her liking as well. Thanks for the idea.
Don


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 22, 2019)

gary s said:


> MMMmmmm   Looks good   I could stand some of that about now
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 22, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> That's a take on surf-n-turf you won't see in many restaurants. Looks good.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
LOL---Probably not. If they did I'd order it.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 22, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> I would devour that in a heartbeat.




Thank You Rider!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 23, 2019)

drdon said:


> Yummy looking surf and turf Bear. I'd do the lobster mainly for BossLady but I am a big Pork Roll fan. She usually has the lobster with garlic-butter only. I wonder if the Old Bay would be to her liking as well. Thanks for the idea.
> Don




Thank You Doc!!
I use Old Bay on about all fish & Seafood.
And Thanks for the like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 23, 2019)

@cornman 
@JC in GB 
@Derek717 

Thank You guys, for the Likes.

Bear


----------



## VoiceofTJ (Aug 25, 2019)

Well, lobster season opens September 28th out here, I'm pretty good at getting them, so I'll try some new things this season.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2019)

VoiceofTJ said:


> Well, lobster season opens September 28th out here, I'm pretty good at getting them, so I'll try some new things this season.




Thanks TJ !!
Watch out for Lobsters like the one in your Avatar!!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 26, 2019)

Awesome deal there Mr. Bear. 
Old Bay around here on just about everything including added to the flour to fry chicken.

Warren


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 26, 2019)

Now I am wondering if I should trade out the blackened shrimp for lobster tail!?

Naw, maybe I do both 

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome deal there Mr. Bear.
> Old Bay around here on just about everything including added to the flour to fry chicken.
> 
> Warren




Yup---Definitely Good Stuff!!
And Thanks for the Like!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Now I am wondering if I should trade out the blackened shrimp for lobster tail!?
> 
> Naw, maybe I do both
> 
> John




LOL---I would go with Both!!
And Maybe add some Scallops too!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 27, 2019)

Very nice meal there!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Very nice meal there!




Thank You Much!!

Bear


----------

